# iStick 50w - Ideas on Pricing and Expected Arrival?



## UnholyMunk

Hey All,

Are any vendors thinking of stocking the iStick 50w and if so, how much will the local pricing be?

I know I've recently seen the 30w available at local vendors, but I want to know when we can expect the 50w? 

TIA


----------



## exodus

It sounds like eciggies are probably getting and they looking at around R950. Well hopefully I am remembering correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

UnholyMunk said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Are any vendors thinking of stocking the iStick 50w and if so, how much will the local pricing be?
> 
> I know I've recently seen the 30w available at local vendors, but I want to know when we can expect the 50w?
> 
> TIA



This should be moved to Who Has Stock so that the vendors can reply 

Mods please move


----------



## UnholyMunk

free3dom said:


> This should be moved to Who Has Stock so that the vendors can reply
> 
> Mods please move


Sorry  - I wasn't sure which sub forum to put this post into.... I'm still trying to learn the ropes in this forum :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

UnholyMunk said:


> Sorry  - I wasn't sure which sub forum to put this post into.... I'm still trying to learn the ropes in this forum :/



No problem bud, let me just call @Silver to please move this for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Thread moved

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Thread moved



Thanks Mr VIP Moderator, didn't see you were online 
We need a way to alert all mods at once @Mod - promise not to overuse it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> Thanks Mr VIP Moderator, didn't see you were online
> We need a way to alert all mods at once @Mod - promise not to overuse it


you can use the REPORT button - reason is 'please move to blah'

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> you can use the REPORT button - reason is 'please move to blah'



Thanks @Derick...I always just thought of it as a way of reporting suspicious activity - such as someone building a 0.001 Ohm coil 
Good to know I can use it for other reasons too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ReeZ

I would also like to know the ETA and a ballpark price of the istick 50w. Can any vendors confirm this?


----------



## Gizmo

Our 50W iSticks are leaving from eleaf on Monday 09/02/2015 We should have them in stock mid to late that week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Retail in USA is just under $50.00 so should be around the R800.00 mark in my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ReeZ

Gizmo said:


> Our 50W iSticks are leaving from eleaf on Monday 09/02/2015 We should have them in stock mid to late that week.


Brilliant! Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Gizmo

Around 900 - 920


----------



## Renaldo

Just ordered the Eleaf iStick 50W and the Aspire Atlantis Tank for about R1100 with shipping included. DHL estimated delivery date is this Thursday.


----------



## huffnpuff

Renaldo said:


> Just ordered the Eleaf iStick 50W and the Aspire Atlantis Tank for about R1100 with shipping included. DHL estimated delivery date is this Thursday.



Math doesn't add up. Current R/$ = 11.58

Your order is $114.8 = R1329.384 !

?


----------



## Renaldo

huffnpuff said:


> Math doesn't add up. Current R/$ = 11.58
> 
> Your order is $114.8 = R1329.384 !
> 
> ?



Why are you adding the 5pcs Aspire Replacement Atomizer coil units? Couldn't remove that from the image for obvious reasons.


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> Math doesn't add up. Current R/$ = 11.58
> 
> Your order is $114.8 = R1329.384 !
> 
> ?




Ooops, my Bad, I see that the order is for 2 of everything, so it's R664.7 per set. Not too shabby sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo

I love supporting the local boys but sometimes the margins are just a bit too high, and in this case I want it NOW lol, can't wait for them


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> Ooops, my Bad, I see that the order is for 2 of everything, so it's R664.7 per set. Not too shabby sir



Or isn't the subtotal price indicated unit price (EA), coz then the price is 1100-ish excluding coils? Eish Too tired to math at this time of the morning...


----------



## Renaldo

huffnpuff said:


> Or isn't the subtotal price indicated unit price (EA), coz then the price is 1100-ish excluding coils? Eish Too tired to math at this time of the morning...



You added the coils to the total when you shouldn't have. The amount for one Eleaf iStick 50W and the Aspire Atlantis tank is R1100.


----------



## huffnpuff

Renaldo said:


> I love supporting the local boys but sometimes the margins are just a bit too high, and in this case I want it NOW lol, can't wait for them



Well seeing that you ordered 2, can I get dibs on the spare 50W iStick?


----------



## Renaldo

huffnpuff said:


> Well seeing that you ordered 2, can I get dibs on the spare 50W iStick?



You will have to fight my wife on that one... and trust me, she never loses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

Renaldo said:


> Just ordered the Eleaf iStick 50W and the Aspire Atlantis Tank for about R1100 with shipping included. DHL estimated delivery date is this Thursday.


Would you mind sharing where you ordered from?


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ashley A said:


> Would you mind sharing where you ordered from?


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Would you mind sharing where you ordered from?


Maybe from here: http://www.heavengifts.com/50W-Eleaf-iStick-Express-Kit-4400mAh.html
On pre-order? Although it is $51.80 for one, before shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon

Hey, Were looking at R900 to R950 or so. Will post when we have them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Problem I have with importing, especially first version devices, is that when something inevitably goes wrong...you have to ship back overseas and wait ages for a replacement 

I'll wait and support the local vendors and pay the margins for the peace of mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Renaldo

Ordered it from heavengifts.com

Been ordering all my stuff from there for the last 10 months. Excellent service.


----------



## Ashley A

Renaldo said:


> Ordered it from heavengifts.com
> 
> Been ordering all my stuff from there for the last 10 months. Excellent service.


Thanks! How are the delivery times and customs charges?


----------



## Renaldo

Delivery is through DHL and takes about 3 - 5 days. DHL usually calls me when it goes through customs stating SARS wants a payment of 30% as it's electronics but then I simply say it's vaping equipment and should be rescanned and then it comes back with a 10% charge usually. Most of the time though it goes through without charge for some reason.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Renaldo

free3dom said:


> Problem I have with importing, especially first version devices, is that when something inevitably goes wrong...you have to ship back overseas and wait ages for a replacement
> 
> I'll wait and support the local vendors and pay the margins for the peace of mind



To each their own and I can respect that. I have ordered all my equipment from overseas and not one unit has given issues yet. About 15 units and counting.


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Thanks! How are the delivery times and customs charges?


I have used them once for batteries. Great service. Delivery depends on weight, starting at around $38.00.
Imo only worthwhile if you buy in quantity. You get bulk discounts and then the shipping becomes more affordable.
They do not really have stock before our local vendors do, but they do a lot of pre-order business - like the iStick 50W is currently on pre-order.


----------



## Renaldo

Andre said:


> I have used them once for batteries. Great service. Delivery depends on weight, starting at around $38.00.
> Imo only worthwhile if you buy in quantity. You get bulk discounts and then the shipping becomes more affordable.
> They do not really have stock before our local vendors do, but they do a lot of pre-order business - like the iStick 50W is currently on pre-order.



It's on pre order now correct, they getting in drips and drabs. When I ordered it was available to add to cart, now it's add to wishlist. So it has been shipped and will be here Thursday according to DHL tracking number. You are right on the shipping but you get reward points for ordering from them. Used mine to cover my shipping.


----------



## Andre

Renaldo said:


> It's on pre order now correct, they getting in drips and drabs. When I ordered it was available to add to cart, now it's add to wishlist. So it has been shipped and will be here Thursday according to DHL tracking number. You are right on the shipping but you get reward points for ordering from them. Used mine to cover my shipping.


Ah, thanks I was wondering about that. Enjoy the iStick - I like it, especially the 4400 mAh. Must check up on those reward points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

I worked out a group buy for these from Heavengifts the other day.

Basically 10 Units with DHL shipping came to R490 a pop fully landed

15% discount special they are running at the moment + a further 8% coupon I have + bulk buy discount. Really just super super cheap for a 50w device with 4400mah battery.


----------



## Renaldo

VandaL said:


> I worked out a group buy for these from Heavengifts the other day.
> 
> Basically 10 Units with DHL shipping came to R490 a pop fully landed
> 
> 15% discount special they are running at the moment + a further 8% coupon I have + bulk buy discount. Really just super super cheap for a 50w device with 4400mah battery.



That 8% added discount won't work because it's already on a 15% store wide discount. I tried it


----------



## VandaL

Renaldo said:


> That 8% added discount won't work because it's already on a 15% store wide discount. I tried it


It did for me  I suppose it worked because I used my reward points from previous purchases,







from a few days ago. Cost per unit $47.30 + $6.10 shipping - 23% = fun


----------



## Renaldo

Very Lucky then. Congrats


----------



## VandaL

Renaldo said:


> Very Lucky then. Congrats


Thanks although we didn't order it, not enough interest in the group


----------



## ReeZ

VandaL said:


> Thanks although we didn't order it, not enough interest in the group



Perhaps you can start a thread for a group buy, I'm sure there'll be enough people interested to go through with it. I'm in fo sho


----------



## VandaL

ReeZ said:


> Perhaps you can start a thread for a group buy, I'm sure there'll be enough people interested to go through with it. I'm in fo sho


Too late now, their New Year discount is over. Also they won't dispatch till after the 25th I believe so you are better off trying some other retailer or waiting for local stock


----------



## ReeZ

VandaL said:


> Too late now, their New Year discount is over. Also they won't dispatch till after the 25th I believe so you are better off trying some other retailer or waiting for local stock



You win some you lose some... Will check around thanks


----------



## Renaldo

Tomorrow is the big day, now to just not miss that DHL call because then it will take the whole day to track that damn truck down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReeZ

Cool let us know what you think of it after using it for a bit


----------



## Renaldo

My goodies have arrived. The iStick 50W is literally everything you think it will be. One warning though, the Atlantis tank has got so much air that you really have no choice but to inhale straight into the lungs and not mouth to lungs. So it takes some getting used to, especially if your ADV is ICE flavors. Other than that no complaints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL

Renaldo said:


> My goodies have arrived. The iStick 50W is literally everything you think it will be. One warning though, the Atlantis tank has got so much air that you really have no choice but to inhale straight into the lungs and not mouth to lungs. So it takes some getting used to, especially if your ADV is ICE flavors. Other than that no complaints.


Looks good bro, let us know how the battery/device performs for you. Ive heard u can get 2 days on 50w


----------

